# First time soap making



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so I want to make my own shampoo / conditioner / body wash. I think I have most of, if not all the necessary ingredients. Basically I'm looking for a good solid recipe and instructions on the best kind of soaps I can make with what I have (or maybe 1 or 2 more things I don't have that are easily accessible). What I have is coconut oil, honey, lemon juice, baking soda, distilled water, pure-castile bar soap, pure-Castile hemp liquid soap, jojoba oil, lavender essential oil, spearmint essential oil, tea tree oil extract. Any takers?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Good Luck Mattie, I'll be watching this thread as I also, would like to learn to make soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mattie,
It appears you want to be able to use the castile soaps, add ingredients to it to transform them into something else?

I can't help with a recipe, since I've not done this before using pre-made commercial soap.

Using a homemade soap, you could shred it & put it in a crock pot with a bit of water/milk to help it melt. Once melted, you could add other specialty ingredients such as the coconut oil, honey, jojoba, EOs ... but probably not more than a total of 5% of your shredded soap weight.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have never been able to use cp soap as a shampoo, our water is too hard. I suggest that you visit the swiftcraftymonkey blog. She has good instructions for making shampoos, conditioners and 3-in-1 products, but these all use surfactants. Surfactants are not all evil. There are some very eco friendly surfactants that can be found at The Herbarie, The Chemistry Store and Save On Citric. I have taken up a whole new hobby making my family's shampoo, body washes, bubble bath, dish detergent etc.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

Mattie420 said:


> Ok so I want to make my own shampoo / conditioner / body wash. I think I have most of, if not all the necessary ingredients. Basically I'm looking for a good solid recipe and instructions on the best kind of soaps I can make with what I have (or maybe 1 or 2 more things I don't have that are easily accessible). What I have is coconut oil, honey, lemon juice, baking soda, distilled water, pure-castile bar soap, pure-Castile hemp liquid soap, jojoba oil, lavender essential oil, spearmint essential oil, tea tree oil extract. Any takers?


First try lathering up your bar soap and working it into your hair, does it work well for you as a shampoo? If so, there you go you already have it. You can grate or chop it and add boiling water to get liquid version of the same, but shampoo bars are a thing, works for many. Add EO a few drops at a time as you like if you melt it in water.

You could go no-poo and use baking soda scrub and diluted lemon juice or acv rinse to clean your hair every now and then instead if you want, but some people find this helps their hair others it damages it. Regardless, it takes a couple weeks to adjust to the new routine and look good. You can use jojoba as a hair oil, it's good for it, but won't behave like conditioner. You can even use an egg and whip oil in a tiny bit at a time, basically a jojoba mayo conditioner...but rinse it out with cool-ish water you don't what to cook eggs on your hair (this would keep in the fridge like a week).


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, thanks everybody for the help!! If I have any questions I will continue this thread


----------

